

Show HN: My first ever e-book, Hacking Obamacare - davidhhaddad

This is my first-ever e-book, www.hackingobamacare.co<p>I was lurking on HN for a while reading comments and suggestions on how to write one. Thank you to everyone and their deep knowledge on what does and doesn&#x27;t work.<p>I wrote hacking obamacare this because I kept seeing lots of my friends, family and loved ones struggling to figure out how to make the health care system work for them.<p>I&#x27;ve been fortunate given that I&#x27;ve been working in the industry for nearly a decade and know where to look and who to talk to if I&#x27;m unsure about  something.<p>This e-book is by no means a comprehensive review of Obamacare and a commentary on its merits as a cure for a broken healthcare system. It&#x27;s simply for 20-30 somethings who don&#x27;t know about the health care system, who use the Internet and their phones for everything and want a leg up on everyone else.<p>Hope you pick up a copy. Drop me a line at david@hackingobamacare.co to let me know what you think. I&#x27;d love any feedback.<p>Oh and 25% of the proceeds go to organizations that make healthcare suck less.
======
subrat_rout
Hi David, Is there a sample chapter that I can read before buying the book?

------
pcharles
Liked it on FB. Good luck!

